# Why won't he let me do his feet?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't understand why Brinkley won't let me trim his feet/paw pads all of the sudden?! The last 2-3 times I have trimmed him and done his feet, he has thrown the worst fit! He is one strong little bugger when he is determined!







I tried being in charge, asserting my alpha-ness







...it works for a second...and then he is all squirmy and pissed again. I have tried different angles, different places (on a table, in my lap...etc.) I tried the small clippers, the big clippers...(I don't think my tiny ones will get the foot pad hair). I tried the scissors, but he is DEFINETELY not still enough for that. I can't tell if it hurts him, or tickles, or if he is just plain being ugly! He stood SO still for me to trim the rest of him and mess with his face, even up his ears...etc. But DON"T MESS WITH HIS FEET!!! I have to take him to the vet to get his nails trimmed b/c he was the same way when I tried to trim those, and I gave up. But the paw pads used to not be a problem. The first time he acted like that, I chalked it up to a bad day...but today was even worse. I finally got the back ones done, but I can't even touch the front! I try to just be firm and hold on tight, but he is SO squirmy and strong-I am afraid he is going to break his own leg getting away! HELP!!!








I just noticed the typo in my topic heading!!!







How do I fix that now?!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Many may have better advise than I but this is what I would do.I would massage each of his feet and toes several times a day,to get him used to your touching them again.Never stop because he has pulled away from you,stop because YOU have finished.Sometimes once they see you will stop if they pull away they know they can get away with it.So start all over till Brinkley gets used to your touch!Hope this helps...Sheila&The Boys


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I used to do what Shelia said. I guess he just finally got used to having me handle his feet (thank goodness). It used to take the vet and 2 techs to clip Peanut's nails...his dew claws are the worst!! 

The only other thing I can think of is maybe he hurt his paw. I'm sure you would have noticed something funny about his paw, but we have a bush in our neigborhood that has these evil little sticky things that stick all over Peanut and he usually gets them stuck in between his toe pads. Sorry I can't offer better suggestions.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think its because he got hurt one time with his feet. same thing happens with sprite. and then she finally got used to the clippers...but then i cut her with the clippers.







so yesterday when i trimmed her she freaked with that one foot.







maybe have someone help you...like get a spoon and put peanut butter so that when you do his feet he's distracted. it might help. i just have my sister hold her against her body and then i shave her feet. lol.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep...get him use to you handling his feet before you bring the clippers in. Whether or not he got hurt or is just being a pain, he has to learn that it is okay and doing so slowly with yummy treats is the most effective way.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Neither one of my babies like me trimming their paws. They're really bad about it. I make my bf sit next to me and when they start kicking, he'd be sturn with them! HAHAHA I don't know why they're being so bad all of a sudden. I do it so much quicker now. :/


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 21 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Yep...get him use to you handling his feet before you bring the clippers in. Whether or not he got hurt or is just being a pain, he has to learn that it is okay and doing so slowly with yummy treats is the most effective way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36724*


[/QUOTE]


If we are sitting on the couch or whatever-I can mess with his feet all night long...but the clippers and nail trimmers are a different story.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 21 2005, 04:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we are sitting on the couch or whatever-I can mess with his feet all night long...but the clippers and nail trimmers are a different story.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36737
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if he got accidentally nicked ... maybe at the vet when they did his nails, and now he is afraid of getting hurt. I would maybe start with just a couple minutes of cutting and then stop and give a treat and then then next day do a little bit more again so he can see that it is not so horrible......


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Then step back a bit with the clipping. Handle his feet on the grooming table without doing anything to him. Then do it with the nail clippers on the table. Then rub the nail clippers over him. You have to break it down into smaller steps and do each for 3-4 days where he is comfortable before upping the stakes. Eventually, cut ONE nail. Then each day you do one nail. Same with the clippers, rubbing them on him, then turning them on and having them near him, touch him, touch his feet, and finally trim a tiny bit.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

K-thanks...will try that...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Something happened between the time he let you do it and the time he started fussing. Now you have to get slowly his confidence back. Follow Jackie's advise. It could take a long time before he will let you do it again. It took me almost a year to get Alex to let me shave his belly. And all because he got hurt one time probably at the groomer.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got the nail clippers out tonight and while we were lounging on the couch...I started messing with his feet and it took me a while once he saw the clippers







...but I finally got a small tip clipped off of one nail! But then he was pissed...and even though I was praising and loving...he ran over to the other chair and layed up on top and LICKED his toe as if I had hurt it.







What a big weanie-baby! I KNOW I couldn't have hurt it...I barely even cut any nail off..









MaltesJane, I think you may be right...I am wondering if maybe I nicked his paw with the clippers or something one time and that has stuck with him...







.
But he has NEVER liked his nails clipped...

I am going to be persistent and keep trying. Hopefully it wont take a YEAR!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

SLOW down! You need to go a lot slower. He needs to be comfortable just seeing the nail clippers while you play with his toes. Don't rush to cut the nails, you will lose any ground you've made. Just leave the nail clippers out and play with his feet. Hold them, set them beside him, have them on the table, etc. Also, treats can make being around the nail clippers a much more positive experience. He needs to be totally relaxed with you holding a foot and touching it with the nail clippers before you think about cutting his nails.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Do you think the clippers are a little dull? Maybe it's pulling a little on Brinkley's nails. Peanut's clippers came with an extra blade, and I just noticed that his nails aren't cutting smoothly now. It's pissing him off, so when the bf comes home, I gotta ask him to figure out how to change the blade. Just another thought.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 22 2005, 09:32 AM
> *SLOW down! You need to go a lot slower. He needs to be comfortable just seeing the nail clippers while you play with his toes. Don't rush to cut the nails, you will lose any ground you've made. Just leave the nail clippers out and play with his feet. Hold them, set them beside him, have them on the table, etc. Also, treats can make being around the nail clippers a much more positive experience. He needs to be totally relaxed with you holding a foot and touching it with the nail clippers before you think about cutting his nails.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36874*


[/QUOTE]


K-


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--you so impatient! PUAAHAHA jk jk

I know I've hurt them from cutting their paws and nails and that's why they're so bad. But man, they need to know if they keep moving around that I'm FORREAL going to cut them!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have my nail trimmer for a long time and never changed the blade. After trimming the nails I file them with the same file I use for my own nails.


----------

